# Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl



## T.C (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu folgenden Leberprodukten.

Hier gibt es reines flüssiges Leberkonzentrat (flüssig):
http://www.angler-store.de/index.php?cPath=95_287_282&osCsid=6d410368a3618ebad550f691c6203d82

Hier Leber Extrat (Pulver):
http://www.carp-fishing.de/shopneu/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=95_32_103&products_id=69

Und hier Lebermehl
http://www.mm-baits.de/

Gibt es zwischen diesen Leberprodukten Unterschiede ;+ 

Wollte diesen Bestandteil in einem Boilie Mix verwenden und 
habe keine Ahnung ob es bei diesen unterschiede gibt.

Viele Grüsse. |wavey:


----------



## MiKluge (1. März 2006)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Hi Thorsten

Das Leberkonzentrat wird eine Art Lebrtran sein. Diesen bekommst du wesentlich günstiger im Zoohandel oder in der Apotheke. Würde dir aber den aus dem Zoohandel empfehlen, da der aus der Apotheke kaum noch Aromen besitzt. 
Aber bei Leberprodukten sind ja eh die Aminosäuren am wichtigsten.

Das Leber Extrakt und das Lebermehl scheinen das Gleiche zu sein. Ich persönlich kenne nur das von Jürgen Meyer. Dabei handelt es sich um sprühgetrocknete Geflügelleber. 
Für mich ist Lebermehl eine absolute Topzutat, besonders in Verbindung mit einem Spicemix.


----------



## T.C (1. März 2006)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

hallo michael,

werde wohl auch bei mm-baits einige sachen bestellen, nehme dann
auch das lebermehl.

wollte das lebermehl auch für einen "würzigen" birdmix nehmen 

seitdem ich angel habe ich mit einem powder von top-secret sehr
gute erfahrungen an verschiedenen gewäsern gemacht. 
(bestandteil teigköder/ bestandteil boilie) 

schade finde ich nur das es bei den top-secret zusätzen sehr wenig 
infos gibt (protein/ fett) 

aber vielleicht kann man flüssiges leberkonzentrat auch als dipp nehmen?

viele grüsse.


----------



## Karpfen91 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

hallo
ich habe mal ne frage? anstelle dieser birdfood mixe, kann man da nicht eigentlich auch ganz gewöhnliches sittichfütter nehmen und das mahlen ?
vielen dank und gruß


----------



## T.C (2. März 2006)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Hallo Karpfen91,

ich habe schon öfters von Karpfenangler gehört
die diese Zutat im Boilie verwenden.
Im Großsittich/ Papageien Futter sind auch Vitamine 
und Honig vorhanden.
Zusätzlich erhälst du durch die Zugabe eine gröbere 
Boiliestruktur die eine Auswaschung fördert.

Würde es erstmal mit leichtem "anmahlen" versuchen.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## MiKluge (3. März 2006)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Hallo Karpfen91,
ich würde dir empfehlen, dir Birdfood ausm Zoofachhandel zu besorgen. Is um einiges günstiger als beim Baitdealer. Oder nehm grob gemahlenen Hanf und mische ihn mit Bisquitmehl. Aber ne echte Birdfoodmischung ist das Beste.


----------



## carpdennis (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Hallo an Alle!

ich habe mich gerade neu angemeldet.

im Bezug auf das Leberkonzentrat aus der Apotheke kann ich nur zustimmen, da alle "guten" Inhaltsstoffe  entzogen  wurden  um dem  Menschen den negativen  Beigeschmack zu ersparen.

Und genau das sind die Stoffe die unsere Karpfen so lieben. Lebermehl im Bait verbessert den Geschmack und sorgt für die nötige Attracktor Wirkung (durch wasserlösliche Aminosäuren).  Schaut mal auf die Bestantteile der natürlichen Nahrung (Fischnährtiere). Zieht man Wasser, Chitien und Andere zu vernachlässingende Substanzen ab bleiben nur die Aminosäuren über. 

Ich habe das mal im Wasserglas getestet. Ich kann eindeutig sagen das Lebermehl nicht gleich Lebermehl ist. Rinderlebermehl besitzt eideutig die beste Löslichkeit.

Wichtig um einen guten Köder herzustellen sind nunmal wie wir alle wissen die löslichen Substanzen im Köder. Sie sind verantwortlich für das "Signal zum Fressen".

Habe hier mal einen guten Artikel gelesen. Der Autor sprach über das Sendungsbewusstsein von Ködern. 

Dennis


----------



## Rocky Coast (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Hallo T.C,

habe mit dem Leberfluid von T.S. im Herbst Teigköder aromatisiert und tolle Brassen gefangen, gezielt auf Karpfen aber noch nicht eingesetzt. Werde das im Frühjahr aber auf jeden Fall nachholen.

Fraglich aber, ob das flüssige Leberextrakt von Top Secret in der Boiliemasse taugt und kochstabil ist. Scheint mir eher zum Besprühen, Einlegen oder Dippen von Boilies nach dem Kochen geeignet zu sein.

Das T.S. Leberextrakt hat eine zähflüssige Konsistenz und scheint ganz einfach pürierte, eingedickte und konservierte Schweineleber zu sein. Bin ohnehin ein Freund natürlicher Lockaromen, unter anderem weil man mit der Dosierung so schnell nichts falsch machen kann.
Das T.S. Leberfluid hat nichts mit Lebertran zu tun, der wird aus Dorschleber hergestellt und hat, wie schon von MiKluge geschrieben wenn überhaupt noch im Apothekenpräparat vorhanden, einen leichten fischöligen Geruch und Geschmack.


----------



## T.C (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Moin,

erst mal vielen Dank!. #h

Ich habe mir nun Rinderlebermehl von einem Metzker bestellt.
Dieses ist etwas gröber wie das Leberextrakt von einigen Anbietern aber nach nochmaligem mahlen kann ich geruchlich, optisch keinen Unterschied wahrnehmen und das Mehl ist nun auch puderfein und wasserlöslich.
Habe ich nun ein hochwertiges Extrakt oder bleibt es trotzdem ein ganz normales Rinderlebermehl?
Boah, diese Frage stelle ich mir schon "ewig" |kopfkrat

@ Dennis
Auf Benthook.de gibt es auch schöne Vergleichsbilder (Rinderleber Extraktpulver/ Geflügellebermehl)
Der Unterschied ist schon beeindruckend.

@ Armin
Das T.S Leberfluid werde ich mir direkt aus dem Angelladen holen und wahrscheinlich den halben Tag dort verbringen 

Ich werde die Boilies kurz nach dem dämpfen damit benetzen und vor dem einfrieren noch einen kleinen Anteil in die Tüte geben.
Deine Idee mit dem Leberfluid Teig ist super und die Instantwirkung, Akzeptanz bestimmt sehr gut.
Das lassen sich andere Fische natürlich nicht entgehen ;-)


----------



## Anglersuchti (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Mich würde mal interessieren ob Leberextraktmehlt welches wasserlöslich ist, wenn es sich im Wasser löst:
a) am Gewässerboden bei den Fischen bleibt.
b) aufsteigt.
ich tippe eher auf "a" weiß es aber nicht, wisst ihr weiter? 
Und verhalten sich alle wasserlöslichen Tierische Produkte (wie z.B. das wasserlösliche vorverdaute Fischmehl) ebenso?
Bin gesannt auf eure Antworten, Anglersuchti


----------



## Lupus (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Moin,
das ist eine Frage der Definition!!!! Lebermehr oder ähnliches ist genau wie Kakao nicht im Wasser löslich (behaupte ich mal ganz frech).
Warum ist das so? Rühre ich den Kakao/Lebermehl in ein Glas Wasser ein verfärbt sich das Wasser.
Nach einiger Zeit setzen sich die genannten Soffe aber wieder am Glasboden ab. Sie sind eben nur durch das in Bewegung setzen des Wassers in selbigen verteilt worden! Das ist alles!


Anders sieht es bei Salz oder Zucker aus, die ihre kristalliene Form im Wasser (z.B) verlieren! 

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Anglersuchti (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Tut mir leid dir wiedersprechen zu müssen, aber es gibt Leberextraktmehl das wasserlöslich ist (wird von Selfmade-Baits, M+M Baits ... vertrieben). Und ja, ich weiß was löslich ist, sag ich mal ganz frech . Auch vorverdautes Fischmehl ist zu 80% wasserlöslich!
http://www.selfmade-baits.de/index.php?screen=artikel&artikel_id=58
http://www.selfmade-baits.de/index.php?screen=artikel&artikel_id=48
Ich hoffe weiter auf eine Antwort, danke im Voraus, Anglersuchti
Übrigens: Reismehl ist z.B. nicht wasserlöslich!


----------



## Lupus (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Macht ja nix!
Dann erklär mir das mal bitte....man nehme eine Leber und werfe sie ins Wasser.....was löst sich da????

Man nehme eine kleingeschnittene Leber sagen wir in 20 Teile...erhöht das irgendeine Löslichkeit?

Gut dann nehmen wir mal pulverisierte Leber....sind ja einfach nur 1000000000000 hoch 2 kleine Leberstücke aber lösen tut sich da nix jedenfalls nicht besonders viel|kopfkrat Es verteilt sich halt nur ganz gut!

Im Gegensatz dazu das Salz (oder Zucker)rührt man das ind Wasser löst sich NaCL in Na+ und Cl- auf. Diese Bestandteile verbinden sich mit den freien H+ und OH- Ionen im Wasser zu  NaOH und HCL der Feststoff Kochsalz geht also eine chemische Lösung ein!

So gut wie alle Stoffe gehen eine Lösung mit Wasser ein also auch deine Leber allerdings nur sehr sehr marginal und keinesfalls zu 80% das ist reiner Blödsinn! #d

Als Referenz kann man hier auch mal das Milchpulver betrachten das laut Angaben der Baithersteller angeblich zu 100% wasserlöslich sein soll...
Milch besteht aber zu einem guten Teil aus Fetten (Lipiden) und die sind ganz eindeutig hydrophob also Wasserabweisend (damit nicht löslich)! Umgangssprachlich könnte man sagen Fett schwimmt oben!

Im Fall des Lebermehls geht es also allenfalls um eine Verteilung im Wasserkörper und die ist natürlich wesentlich besser wenn die Leber in Pulverform vorhanden ist als im ganzen Organ ))
Wie groß die Lockwirkung solcher Stoffe noch ist nachdem sie mit einem guten Kilo Eier zu einem Teig verarbeitet wurde und danach noch auf 100° erhitzt wird ist eine ganz andere Frage!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Anglersuchti (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Also, z.B. das vorverdaute Fischmehl wurde mit einem Enzym behandelt, so wurde es wasserlöslich. Es stimmt das Zucker und Salz wasserlöslich sind, alerdings sind die sich lösenden stoffe nicht sehr hochwertig, im gegensatz zu z.B. vorverdautem Fischmehl. Und ich habe vor meine Boilies mit Microwave zu behandeln und nicht zu kochen so bleiben die Stoffe enthalten. Glaubst du wirklich es ist gelogen oder Zufall dass 1.000.000 gute Seiten im Internet sagen dass die von mir genannten Stoffe WASSERLÖSLICH sind?


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Hi Lupus,



> Man nehme eine kleingeschnittene Leber sagen wir in 20 Teile...erhöht das irgendeine Löslichkeit?


Ja, weil du die Oberfläche erhöhst und sich mehr Teilchen von der Oberfläche ablösen.
Und nochmal ja, auch von einem festen Klumpen Leber lösen sich Teilchen ab. Das 'optisch' wasserlösliche Produkt (weiße Wolke, etc. ist m.M. nach total überbewertet, auch wenn einige das zum 1.000 sten Mal aufrufen).

Wir riechen z.B. auch durch die Luft. Aerosole (in der Luft zerstäubte Stoffe, die sich an Gase anhängen und wieder abscheiden) sind auch besser wahrnehmbar. Deswegen riecht feuchte, dampfende Sche...sse auch würziger als ein Haufen, der schon seit Tagen in der Sonne trocknet. (Wasserdamf als Träger funktioniert super!). Wenn jetzt jemand die Sche...se noch pürieren würde, riecht es noch stärker, musste aber gar nicht sein, denn wir wussten auch vorher schon, das da was nicht stimmte... (nervöser Blick unter die Schuhsohle). Soviel zum Thema 'Over The Top' und warum ein Köder mit 50% löslichen Bestandteilen nicht besser wird als einer mit weniger oder gar keinen offiziell als 'löslich' gelabelten Zutaten.

Ob da eine chemische Verbindung entsteht, da etwas koalguiert (tut es) oder sich das Ganze nur sonstwie absetzt (und auch kombiniert), ist ein recht kompliziertes Thema, da hörts bei mir z.Z. auf, bzw. fällt in den Bereich Halbwissen.

Im Wasser geht das auch, teilweise noch besser als in der Luft/ Wasserdampf. Teilchen lösen sich und werden transportiert. Das funktioniert teilweise auch über Mikroorganismen, weswegen einige Leute mit Kulturen in Ködern arbeiten....Hefen, Pilze, Bakterien, die Aminosäuren mitnehmen. (Grange, Corn Steep Liquor etc.) Interessantes, sehr 'nerdiges' Thema, über das man sich mit kaum jemanden unterhalten kann, selbst wenn man wollte.



> Und verhalten sich alle wasserlöslichen Tierische Produkte (wie z.B. das wasserlösliche vorverdaute Fischmehl) ebenso?



Ähnlich wie an der Luft. Wenn es weht, riechst du die Sche....sse nicht so lange, als wenn die Luft steht, bzw. es kommt auf den Standort an..... deswegen öffnet der gewogene Vorgänger freundlicherweise das Fenster und bemüht sich zur Freude des Nachfolgers um Zugluft. 

> Hast du Stömung unter Wasser, wird die Duftwolke (Alkoholflavour) schnell abgetragen. Strömung ist immer da, auch im See, ensteht z.B auch durch Temperaturunterschiede, besonders im flachen Wasser, wo wir angeln.

Wenn wir z.B. vorverdautes Fischmehl verwenden, ist das eine guter theoretischer Ansatz, wertvolle Aminosäuren schnell ins Wasser abzugeben. Kombiniert mit frischem LT Fischmehl, welches sich langsam löst, ist das sicher einen Versuch wert, wenn auch in der Praxis oft gar nicht nötig, da das LT Fischmel schon ausreicht. Das dürfte klar sein, denn Boilies fangen eben auch ohne diese Zutat.

Frische und Löslichkeit:
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Frische der sich lösenden Teilchen wichtiger als die Menge. Im tropisch warmen Meerwasser kann man damit gut experimentieren: Oft kommen vehemente Bisse auf frisch gefangenen, relativ geruchsarmen Köder, wenn vorher auf gefrohrene, ölige Sardinen oder Gambas oder sonstiges olles Stinkezeugs gar nichts ging.  

Generell ist ein Boilie unter den Gesichtspunkten der Wahrnehmung ein schlechter Köder, er findet aber seine Berechtigung durch das selektive Fischen und ist somit erfolgreich. Allein auf die Wahrnehmung bezogen tut's ein Zuckmückenfeld besser, obwohl es nicht 'stinkt' wie eine Monstercrab-Pille. Optisch löst sich da auch nix, weil man mit dem blossen Auge die Auscheidungen/Signaturen der Tierchen nicht sieht.


----------



## Anglersuchti (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Zurück zu meiner Frage:
Ich glaube wir sind uns einig dass das vorverdaute Fischmehl/Leberextraktmehl aus dem Boilie austritt. Bleibt dieser sich herauslösende Teil am gewässergrund oder steigt er auf?
MfG, Anglersuchti


----------



## Lupus (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Hallo,
@ Angelsuchti das ist ohne wissenschaftliches Experiment nicht zu sagen! Ich nehme mal an das die ausgewaschenen Bestandteile (die sich chemisch nicht verbunden haben) schwerer sind als Wasser damit würden sie theoretisch sinken! Strömung Flossenschläge etc. werden aber sicher dafür sorgen das sich die Leichten Teilchen verteilen und imer wieder aufgewirbet werden....So meine Annahme wissen tu ich es aber nicht!

@ Spaltkarpfen ich schrieb ja auch das mehr oder weniger alles löslich ist also auch die Leber als ganzes. Nur eben schlechter!

Udn worauf ich hinaus wollte...Die Angaben der 10000000 guten Seiten im Netz die Löslichkeit propagieren und dann bei einem Leberpüree die Angabe 80 % machen, die bewegen sich doch auf eher dünnem Eis!!
Bist du da anderer Meinung? Es wird ja auch in denMixrechnern mit diesen Werten gerechnet...aber wie sinvoll/realistisc ist das? Puddingpulver.....verglichen mit dem gekochten Produkt...da kann man doch nicht von   100% Löslichkeit sprechen!
Außerdem würde ich gerne mal wissen von die "Hersteller" diese Angaben herhaben ich mache eine Wette das kaum einer eine Ahnung hat wie man auf solch einen Wert kommt!!!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Hi, hab ich dir versucht, zu erklären, siehe Strömung/Bewegung Unterwasser. Antwort: Kommt drauf an! Je nach Bewegung setzt sich das ab oder schwirrt herum. Da das, was sich da löst ist komplex und nicht nur ein Stoff, teilweise eine Emulsion bildend (Fette), teilweise flüchtig (wie wahrscheinlich die Aminogruppen), teiweise mitgerissene feste Stoffe, die schneller absinken. Unterschiedliche Stoffe werden sich unter unterschiedlichen Bedingungen unterschiedlich lange am Platz halten, denke ich.

Ich bin leider auch nur Angler, aber solange keine mit was Besserem um die Ecke kommt, kannste dir das ja mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen oder kommst mal mit nem eigenen Gedanken um die Ecke.

Relevanz:
Generell ist das alles extrem komplex, weil du einerseits die physischen Möglichkeiten der Sinnesorgane bewerten willst und zusätzlich auchnoch das herausfiltern willst, wie das Fischgehirn diese Information interpretiert bzw. darstellt. 

Vergleichsweise einfach ist da der Weg, wie der Geruch zum Fisch kommt. Beim Menschen ist das komplexer, weil die Luft überwunden werden muss, d.h. wenn du was schmecken willst, musst u es dir in den Mund stecken, damit sich Teilchen im Speichel lösen und von deinen Rezeptoren wahrgenommen werden. Wenn du was riechen willst, muss der Stoff flüchtig sein und dann im Wasser der Nasenschleimhaut angeflogen kommen und dort angelöst werden.

Der Fisch ist ja bereits im Wasser, hat Rezeptoren auf der Haut, den Flossen, am Kopf, in den Nasenhölen, Barteln, Lippen. Somit hat es der Fisch einfacher und ist dem Menschen überlegen.
Was das Fischgehirn draus macht, ist wieder eine andere Frage.

Somit kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die unterschiedlichen Stoffe deines löslichen Fischmehles wahrgenommen werden, zumindest auf einen bestimmten Zeitraum und auf eine bestimmte Entfernung.
Man könnte sich auch vorstellen, dass man für die Weser oder den Rhein vielleicht auch ohne auskommt, weil die Stoffe schnell durch die Stömung mitgenommen und verstreut werden. Des weiteren könnte man auch überlegen, ob sowas wie Predigested Fishmeal für die Hervorhebung des Hakenköders überhaupt geeignet ist. Wahrscheinlich bietet sich das, genauso wie flüchtige Alkoholflavour nicht an, sondern ist mehr für das gesamte Futtermaterial geeigneter. 

Rein geschätzt wird das durchaus im See einige Stunden über was bringen können.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Hi Lupus,


> Bist du da anderer Meinung?


Nein, bin der gleichen Meinung. Meist irgendwo abgeschrieben oder gar paste&copy.

Was den Vorschlag betrifft, die löslichen Stoffe bei 10 bis 20% zu halten, ist aber rein praktischer Natur und auf die Struktur der Boilies bezogen, meist von Milchpulver ausgehend, nehme ich an. Stimmt auch, Boilie wird bei Überschreitung zu weich.
Bei Sachen wie Lactalbumin und co. ist das sicher was anders.


----------



## Lupus (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Dem stimme ich voll zu genauso wie deinen Ausführungen zum Lösen des Lebermehls! Hast es ja nocheinmal ausführlicher dargestellt!

Ich hab mir schon sehr häufig die Frage gestellt wie wirksam die verschiedenen Zutaten tatsächlich sind! Den wenn man die Hochwirksamen Zutaten in einem Eierteig auf 100% erhitzt was bleibt da wohl noch von übrig?


Dieses Thema ist extrem spannend aber auch sehr schwierig ich werde im Bereich Boilies hierzu mal ein neues Thema aufmachen!


Gruß

Lupus
Lupus


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

Edit:Antwort ins neue thema kopiert.


----------



## cyberpeter (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat/ Leber Extrat/ Lebermehl*

auch in neues Thema kopiert!


----------

